# Apple Macbook Pro or Macbook Air



## pinku1993 (Jul 26, 2015)

I am about to buy a new Macbook. I do have a budget of 70k which I can extend upto 75k. I can go for Macbook Pro 13 Retina with 128GB Flash Storage and 8GB of RAM(Student offer is on). But I will be using Macbook for developing apps using Swift/Android Studio and I will be doing web development with Rails as well. 

I Will be designing stuffs with Photshop as well.

So My question is should I go for Macbook Pro that I mentioned above (which is available for 82K) or my needs can be fulfilled in Macbook Air 13 (with 4GB of RAM and 128GB Flash storage). This one is available for 63K. I will end up saving 19K

Please suggest.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 2, 2015)

Posting on this forum after quite a long time.
Macbook Pro retina display model is available for 73k with manufacturer warranty here
And Macbook air is available for around 56k here 
Hope this helps.
If you want performance with a crisp display then opt for pro, otherwise macbook air is also very good.
Even I am planning to upgrade my old Macbook pro as it is giving me troubles after someone in my family made it fall down from the dining table.


----------



## pinku1993 (Aug 2, 2015)

Is it safe to buy apple products online (as their premium resellers keep on saying that online on websites like Amazon and Ebay you will get fake products). This will be my first apple product. And I have heard that people end up paying for duplicate products. Even if I buy it online how would I be able to verify whether it's a genuine product or not without opening the seal?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 2, 2015)

Air is more of a rarely required machine, with pro you get more of a full fledged laptop feel. Plus buying online is the way to go these days.


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2015)

If you are going to develop software I'd suggest a Windows machine with an i7+16GB RAM.


----------



## pinku1993 (Aug 2, 2015)

tkin said:


> If you are going to develop software I'd suggest a Windows machine with an i7+16GB RAM.


I have dumped Windows Long time back for programming purposes. And the configuration you are suggesting, I guess there's no such Windows machine which can go long for at least 8 hours without power. So Big NO for Windows.


----------



## pinku1993 (Aug 2, 2015)

aroraanant said:


> Posting on this forum after quite a long time.
> Macbook Pro retina display model is available for 73k with manufacturer warranty here
> And Macbook air is available for around 56k here
> Hope this helps.
> ...


I guess I will be going with Macbook Pro worth 73K on eBay. But I still have that question "How to check if Product is genuine without opening the seal? Is it possible?"


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2015)

pinku1993 said:


> I have dumped Windows Long time back for programming purposes. And the configuration you are suggesting,* I guess there's no such Windows machine which can go long for at least 8 hours without power*. So Big NO for Windows.


Under high load? No, but under low to moderate load 5 hours is a good estimate, but if power backup is your principal requirement I'd advice you to stay away from windows based laptops.

- - - Updated - - -

Go for Macbook Air 13 (with 4GB of RAM and 128GB Flash storage) as you had described, it'll serve your programming needs.


----------



## pinku1993 (Aug 2, 2015)

tkin said:


> Under high load? No, but under low to moderate load 5 hours is a good estimate, but if power backup is your principal requirement I'd advice you to stay away from windows based laptops.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Go for Macbook Air 13 (with 4GB of RAM and 128GB Flash storage) as you had described, it'll serve your programming needs.


Yes power backup has always been the priority for me. The kind of performance MacBook Pro delivers with 8GB of RAM and with i5 paired along with 128GB SSD is absolutely flawless. And it easily crosses 8 Hours. I will never use my laptop for gaming, So I guess I will stick to your advice (my plan) and buy a MacBook.


----------



## pinku1993 (Aug 2, 2015)

tkin said:


> Under high load? No, but under low to moderate load 5 hours is a good estimate, but if power backup is your principal requirement I'd advice you to stay away from windows based laptops.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Go for Macbook Air 13 (with 4GB of RAM and 128GB Flash storage) as you had described, it'll serve your programming needs.


*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/02/0b6a0a1fef1031776685afaee1a94dcf.jpg

I would have buyed Apple Macbook Air if I wouldn't have got the eBay link of Macbook Pro. Thanks to [MENTION=113083]aroraanant[/MENTION]. 

Huge difference. This is the price of Macbook at Premium Retailer Store.


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2015)

Be careful of ebay, specially for high value items. Any seller with less that 98%+ feedback should be avoided or researched thoroughly. I'm not sure about Apple but most manufacturers do not provide warranty for products that are not imported through the official channel.


----------



## pinku1993 (Aug 2, 2015)

tkin said:


> Be careful of ebay, specially for high value items. Any seller with less that 98%+ feedback should be avoided or researched thoroughly. I'm not sure about Apple but most manufacturers do not provide warranty for products that are not imported through the official channel.


Oh! Okay. So according to you its better to buy from Premium Retailer located in my city. I have heard apple is rude to people who buy products online.

In that case I will be buying MacBook Air only.


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2015)

pinku1993 said:


> Oh! Okay. So according to you its better to buy from Premium Retailer located in my city. I have heard apple is rude to people who buy products online.
> 
> In that case I will be buying MacBook Air only.


I am not saying that, but for such an expensive item do check the seller thoroughly in ebay. If you are not sure of what to do just go for official channels: *www.apple.com/in/buy/


----------



## pinku1993 (Aug 2, 2015)

What if it's available at Amazon via Cloudtail or at Flipkart via WS Retail at a lower price? Will it be a good deal?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2015)

pinku1993 said:


> What if it's available at Amazon via Cloudtail or at Flipkart via WS Retail at a lower price? Will it be a good deal?



Yes but also shoot email to apple CC to ask for official reseller list. Then buy from whoever's quoting a lesser price.


----------



## pinku1993 (Aug 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes but also shoot email to apple CC to ask for official reseller list. Then buy from whoever's quoting a lesser price.


They have listed loads of Corporate Resellers on their website. Corporate resellers supply single units or they supply in bunch? I had this confusion and I never called any of the corporate reseller.


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2015)

pinku1993 said:


> What if it's available at Amazon via Cloudtail or at Flipkart via WS Retail at a lower price? Will it be a good deal?


*Flipkart/WSRetail:* Yes: *www.apple.com/in/buy/catalogresellers/
*Amazon/Cloudtail:* Not sure, its supported for Amazon.com: Apple Catalog & Internet Resellers 
Not sure about India, send both Apple India and Amazon India a mail and get their views.

- - - Updated - - -



pinku1993 said:


> They have listed loads of Corporate Resellers on their website. Corporate resellers supply single units or they supply in bunch? I had this confusion and I never called any of the corporate reseller.


Check the list I just posted above.


----------



## pinku1993 (Aug 2, 2015)

tkin said:


> *Flipkart/WSRetail:* Yes: *www.apple.com/in/buy/catalogresellers/
> *Amazon/Cloudtail:* Not sure, its supported for Amazon.com: Apple Catalog & Internet Resellers
> Not sure about India, send both Apple India and Amazon India a mail and get their views.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was typing my answer on Tapatalk when you posted that one! Thanks mate. Great Help!


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 3, 2015)

pinku1993 said:


> Is it safe to buy apple products online (as their premium resellers keep on saying that online on websites like Amazon and Ebay you will get fake products). This will be my first apple product. And I have heard that people end up paying for duplicate products. Even if I buy it online how would I be able to verify whether it's a genuine product or not without opening the seal?



Don't worry, just check the seller is old and the feedback is good.And I have already checked the same and then only posted the same, there is one more seller as well, if you want if I will send that link as well.
I have bought mine Macbook Pro from ebay only and have taken to the authorized service center and the product is genuine.
I buy almost my every gadget online as there is a lot of price difference, infact these I am facing from problems from the products that I have bought from local retailers.
For checking the product without opening you can call apple and can tell them the serial no. of your machine, they will give all info regarding it.

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> If you are going to develop software I'd suggest a Windows machine with an i7+16GB RAM.


Sorry interrupt but that all depends on what type of software development is performed in the machine.
I personally think that people who are having even 8GB of RAM in their system are also not able to make proper utilization of that.So there is no point of 16GB, 8GB is *more* than enough.
Yes but i7 makes a lot of difference when compared to i5, but here that point comes again that what type of tasks are need to be performed.In my opinion i5 will suffice most of the tasks.But yes if the budget allows then one should opt for i7 for better performance even for day to day tasks, but no need of even thinking about getting anything more than 8GB RAM


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2015)

aroraanant said:


> Don't worry, just check the seller is old and the feedback is good.And I have already checked the same and then only posted the same, there is one more seller as well, if you want if I will send that link as well.
> I have bought mine Macbook Pro from ebay only and have taken to the authorized service center and the product is genuine.
> I buy almost my every gadget online as there is a lot of price difference, infact these I am facing from problems from the products that I have bought from local retailers.
> For checking the product without opening you can call apple and can tell them the serial no. of your machine, they will give all info regarding it.
> ...


16GB is an overkill but he can get one at less than the macbook pricing, hence suggested. In fact a ssd is probably the most important part after the CPU.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 3, 2015)

pinku1993 said:


> *images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/02/0b6a0a1fef1031776685afaee1a94dcf.jpg
> 
> I would have buyed Apple Macbook Air if I wouldn't have got the eBay link of Macbook Pro. Thanks to [MENTION=113083]aroraanant[/MENTION].
> 
> Huge difference. This is the price of Macbook at Premium Retailer Store.



No need of thanks, as this forum has give a lot to me and this is my responsibility to give something in return, but now a days I am really occupied and don't get much time to be on this great tech forum.
But an advice for everyone out here, one must do a lot of research(online) before buying anything as you people have already got to know how much price difference can be there.And I am sure people out here(on this forum) will help you .

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> 16GB is an overkill but he can get one at less than the macbook pricing, hence suggested. In fact a ssd is probably the most important part after the CPU.


Yes now SSD is widely popular and there is lot of performance difference when compared to normal SATA HDD.
I have seen the time when SATA came. That time SATA HD were quite faster than the normal HDD.
But still I would stick to the point there is no need of 16GB RAM, he he he


----------



## pinku1993 (Aug 3, 2015)

aroraanant said:


> No need of thanks, as this forum has give a lot to me and this is my responsibility to give something in return, but now a days I am really occupied and don't get much time to be on this great tech forum.
> But an advice for everyone out here, one must do a lot of research(online) before buying anything as you people have already got to know how much price difference can be there.And I am sure people out here(on this forum) will help you .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


LOL. Yeah SSDs are lightning fast and they save some power as well. And the kind of performance Macbook Pro delivered with 8GB of RAM was seriously awesome. 

Well I have heard there's a way to check a genuine apple Product with some kind of serial number. (By entering that serial number online). If this is true then I am all set to buy it from eBay as the product which you suggested comes with eBay Guarantee. So by chance, if it's fake I will return it back.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 3, 2015)

I will plan a visit to the apple store in a week or two.As I am also lil confused that is the new macbook pro worth shelling almost 15-20k more than macbook air.
Though I am more inclined towards Air due the weight constraint and battery back up.
But I want check out the Retina Display as I have heard a lot about it.
So will update this thread when I visit the store.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 3, 2015)

New macbooks are tablets with keyboards. Get the older version.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 3, 2015)

I didn't liked the new macbook as it doesn't have any ports,one has to use connectors every time.
Now the confusion is between air and pro.Most probably I will opt for air.
I have to buy 2 laptops as I am selling my old 3 laptops. The other consideration is the dell new 2in1 inspiron 13" 7000 series but I haven't seen it till yet.


----------



## pinku1993 (Aug 3, 2015)

aroraanant said:


> I didn't liked the new macbook as it doesn't have any ports,one has to use connectors every time.
> Now the confusion is between air and pro.Most probably I will opt for air.
> I have to buy 2 laptops as I am selling my old 3 laptops. The other consideration is the dell new 2in1 inspiron 13" 7000 series but I haven't seen it till yet.


Yeah the new Macbook is ridiculous. Very Bold move from Apple again. Its something which is made for the bosses. All they need to do is just forward the mails to their employees to get the work done. Their tagline says it all "Years Ahead". Will consider it buying after 10-15 years. Not a thing for developer.


----------



## lawrencetyle (Aug 4, 2015)

Recently bought a macbook air on amazon for 55k with student discount(back to school offer)
If you are looking for more, probably you can also get Mac air with 128gb, 8gb ram, i5 or i7 at 63-64K. however, nothing can be changed on Air later.


----------



## Nil253259 (Aug 4, 2015)

That 73K deal is too good not to be fake. How does a seller manage to sell the product in such a low price? With student concession Cloudtail is selling @76.5K via Amazon.


----------

